# Chucks n Ducks



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

We headed out in some questionable weather this morning in hopes of finding some chuckar. We were both foolish and failed to bring our rain gear. We got absolutely soaked to the bone. Then the wind picked up and it got a bit cold. Keeping on the move was the only thing keeping us warm. Even the dogs started shivering when we stopped for some quick photos. Had a hard time getting good pictures as the dogs were so cold they wouldnt cooperate. We found a few birds and still managed a good time. On the drive home we stopped by a little pond hoping to jump shoot a few ducks. Make your plan, work your plan. We bagged a greenhead, couple gadwalls and a hen hooded merganzer. Wettest slog I've ever had ob the Chukar hills to date.


----------



## utahnate (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome day!

Congrats.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like a great day. Your dog in that first picture looks pi$$ed! 

"Stupid human and his stupid pictures!"


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> Looks like a great day. Your dog in that first picture looks pi$$ed!
> 
> "Stupid human and his stupid pictures!"


By that point in the day we were all soaking wet and there was a very stiff cold wind howling. Stopping for pictures meant we all got quite cold as the only thing keeping us warm was staying on the move. None of the dogs wanted to cooperate for pictures. The other 4 dogs were impossible to photograph. Poor lil ole hound dogs.


----------

